# Unikon Clock for sale



## Young Bird (May 2, 2007)

SOLD!!! I have a Unikon clock for sale includes everything in the pictures $400 shipped. Clock needs to have batteries replaced.


----------



## ELuschinski (May 7, 2018)

still available?


----------



## Young Bird (May 2, 2007)

Yes still for sale


----------



## Oscbus01 (Jul 28, 2018)

Still available if so I would like some more information


----------



## Young Bird (May 2, 2007)

Sold!!!! 
Sold!!!!


----------

